# Surface planing bits



## Midtone (Aug 14, 2012)

Is this a suitable bit for surface planing with my router?

CMT Mortise bit

I know Magnate makes bits specifically for this, but I would rather get free shipping from Amazon, which I can't get with Magnate.

Right now I am using a straight bit which works well. I would just like to get a wider cut with a bit that is more suitable for this sort of thing. Just wondering what the pro think...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I got this suggestion from another site.
Freud 12-194 Router Bit


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Midtone said:


> Is this a suitable bit for surface planing with my router?
> 
> CMT Mortise bit
> 
> ...


That one should work fine. This is the one I've been using with no issues:
1 pc 1/2 Sh 1-3/4" Diameter Bottom Cleaning Router Bit | eBay

Here's another, while not a bottom cleaning bit, should work fine as a planning bit
1 pc 1/2" SH New Bits Drawer Lock Joint Router Bit | eBay

Woodhaven used to have a thread on 1-3/8" bit that left an excellent surface but they don't seem to carry that anymore.:sad:


----------



## flockshot (Mar 15, 2012)

If you like Amazon, go to the page you referenced and put in "Surface Planing Bit". It will show you a bunch of them on Amazon.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The 1 3/4" bit shown by John is what I use for a quick perfect finish.


----------



## Midtone (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks folks. I ordered a Freud and CMT mortising bits. On a side note, are the line of Magnate bits any good? I have never used them. Maybe Mike can get them in the test. If you read this Mike can you test them out?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Magnate bits are great cutters in my opinion. I highly recommend them


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I will see what I can do. Bosch is now included in the bit test which starts on 11/11/2012.


----------



## dsbock (Apr 24, 2010)

flockshot said:


> If you like Amazon, go to the page you referenced and put in "Surface Planing Bit". It will show you a bunch of them on Amazon.





kp91 said:


> Magnate bits are great cutters in my opinion. I highly recommend them


Thanks for the suggestions. I've added the Magnate 1 1/2" and 2" bits to my Amazon wish list.

Good timing for an upcoming project.

David


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Magnate is included in the bit test, their bit's arrived Friday as did CMT's.


----------



## vinnie_chip (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi all, does anyone know where to get the magnate bits in England?


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Does Amazon ship to England? Magnate bits are available there. Amazon.com: Magnate 2704 Surface Planing ( Bottom Cleaning ) Router Bit - 1-1/4" Cutting Diameter: Home Improvement


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Magnate

Send them an email to see what shipping would be.



vinnie_chip said:


> Hi all, does anyone know where to get the magnate bits in England?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

vinnie_chip said:


> Hi all, does anyone know where to get the magnate bits in England?


Hi Vinnie

They don't have an importer. Most of their range can be "duplicated" by looking around UK suppliers, but for the few more "special" cutters they sell you'll have to import yourself. Remember that USA prices don't quote sales tax (VAT) or shipping, import duty and clearance charges

regards

Phil


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Phil P said:


> Hi Vinnie
> 
> They don't have an importer. Most of their range can be "duplicated" by looking around UK suppliers, but for the few more "special" cutters they sell you'll have to import yourself. Remember that USA prices don't quote sales tax (VAT) or shipping, import duty and clearance charges
> 
> ...


Yes the VAT, duty and charges can be a killer, especially on small items. Royal Mail will charge you an extra fee, £8 I think it is, for the privilege of them billing you for the VAT and duty.

If what you want is available on the Amazon Global site:
http://www.amazon.com/b?node=230659011
then that's a good way to buy stuff from the US. They calculate the VAT and duty and you pay them up front, so there are no surprises and you avoid the Royal Mail fee.

There's still the currency exchange charges to consider of course!


----------

